# Engine Bay Paint?



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

So I am re-doing my 1975 Bali Green Rabbit with a Callaway Turbo, and all that sort of goodies... I am repainting the car the original color, but some a-hole painted the engine bay black at some point in the past. I really don't mind the black engine bay, and don't really want to strip it out and sand it and then pay to have the bay sprayed with Green. My question is, what high temp black paint/rust protectant can I use?
I thought about bed liner, or something like that, but I wanted to know what brand you guys use? Also, what about ineer fenders, and Control arms, and stuff like that? I want to clean everything up, and paint it all black... I would like a specific brand, if possible?
Thanks, Dan


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Engine Bay Paint? (dbreid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbreid* »_My question is, what high temp black paint/rust protectant can I use?

The engine bay can use the standard body paint. That is what VW used.


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Engine Bay Paint? (NC-GTI)*

Yeah, that was what I originally planned, but I am concerned about the extra heat generated by my Callaway Turbo....
Thanks..


----------



## A1 Cabriolet (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Engine Bay Paint? (dbreid)*

I sanded and re-spared the engine compartment in my parents driveway I had the engine out cleaned it with simple green and other stuff to get it clean enough to eat off of I went to an automotive paint supply store gave them the paint code I was going to need got the base coat and clear along with the catalyst ect they sold me a glass bottle with a airisol propellant top thats replaceable (home depot I think sell this now...not the paint the sprayer) I took my time with multiple light coats the paint still looks new 10 years later and heat should not be an issue you not painting the engine or its conponents...the bay wont get 'that' hot


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Engine Bay Paint? (A1 Cabriolet)*

I hear you. I am probably just gonna spray the engine compartment black now. I am not gonna worry too much about the heat thing, and just go for a clean look. I would paint it the body color, but the previous owner already sprayed it black, and it doesn't look that bad... Thanks again!
-Dan


----------

